# What's Ailing Nikon: Thom Hogan Checks In



## cgw (Sep 15, 2013)

Long but worth a look:

Whither Nikon? | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 15, 2013)

What a sad commentary on what modern business has become.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 15, 2013)

People complain too much.  We are living at a time where we truly get to benefit from some amazing exponential technological advancements from year to year, ones that people would only dream of a decade or two ago.  People should enjoy and appreciate modern technology rather than try to play the "I know it all guy" and pretend like they have the big business figured out and know what's better for them.  I'm tired of people complaining all the time and crying about what Nikon is doing and what Canon isn't doing or vice versa.  People are spoiled with too many options these days to appreciate what we really have.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 15, 2013)

What exactly does this guy do other than express his opinions on how camera companies run their business?  One thing that has bother me for years is that all the big tech companies are constantly releasing a new version of whatever it is, software is the worst because your old software won't work on the new OS, therefore an upgrade/new version of the programs becomes necessary. Technology is changing at an exponential rate, within a decade or so we may well reach the point where the new phone/camera/television/pad/reader or whatever you just can't live without will be obsolete before it's been released.

When it comes to cameras I wonder how many people really buy a new camera so often that (lets say Nikon) has a real need to upgrade their product line every other year or so? Thom reminds me of these kids who just can't live without the latest greatest whatsit and just can't wait for the next one to be released. One last thought... This guy talks about how great this is and how that simply sucks and they or them should be doing things the way I would like. IMO (being ignorant of this skill set or profession) he's like any other critic, they judge the work and efforts of others and more often than not, they lack the skills necessary to make the product or run the company that makes said product.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## JTPhotography (Sep 15, 2013)

I agree.

I also think that you could rewrite the article and replace every "nikon" with "canon" and it would be pretty much the same article.

Interesting article though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sleist (Sep 15, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> People complain too much.  We are living at a time where we truly get to benefit from some amazing exponential technological advancements from year to year, ones that people would only dream of a decade or two ago.  People should enjoy and appreciate modern technology rather than try to play the "I know it all guy" and pretend like they have the big business figured out and know what's better for them.  I'm tired of people complaining all the time and crying about what Nikon is doing and what Canon isn't doing or vice versa.  People are spoiled with too many options these days to appreciate what we really have.



I don't get the impression that he's complaining. I think he's questioning Nikon's decisions as they face a shrinking market for their products.
There aren't enough customers any longer to support all the companies making cameras today.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 15, 2013)

Good read but must admit to wondering what people expect from various companies such as Nikon, cannon etc... Napalm got it in a nut shell, were all too spoiled for choice and don't know it. For example a year ago I started researching for my xmas present from the wife, she knew I wanted a dslr as I had used my bridge / super zoom for over 6 years and I wanted to take it to the next step. As she was and still is utterly clueless when it comes to things that require electricity she gave me 3 months to do my research in (a task I was very eager about, if only she knew the madness the gift would produce lol). I was lucky enough at the time to have friends who had a beginner Cannon and Sony DSLR's 600D (T3i) and a A35. At first I was pretty hooked on the idea of Cannon. . . until I got to play with it one camping trip, now before I carry on I mean utterly no disrespect to Cannon or Sony. But the Cannon's body just felt like plastic they had left over from a printer mold, the Sony I wasn't able to properly put my finger on it, but to me just felt like they had tried to hard with the design and layout I do believe the word clunky came out of my mouth at the time. So after I finished with those two I headed to the nearest mall to have a try hands on with a Nikon I believe it was a d5100, I also had looks at Cannon and Sony's offers as well (would have been rude not too). In the end tho I fell for the Nikon brand, there is no logic in my choice other than personal preference. Both my Cannon and Sony counter parts cant stand Nikon so can cause some amusing conversations from time to time.
The one thing that I did take from 3 months worth of experimentation was the utter vast amount of choice that all the major camera manufacturers have to offer. . . what more do people want, right now the pixel count on your average DSLR is more than enough for people requirements, cameras are able to handle high iso without any real issues, and don't get me started on lenses. Your average lens unless your testing it in utter extreme lab conditions is going to work perfectly, what few flaws that do occur need a few moments in an editing suit to solve. 
Yes pro people are going to always want the very very best but the sign of a good photographer is being able to make fantastic photos regardless of the equipment they are using. I doubt there is a DSLR and lens out there that has been made in the last 10 years that a proper pro would not be able to use well and create something fantastic. The reality of running mega corporations such as Nikon, Cannon and Sony is not for the faint hearted. If an idea isn't going to be profitable they will not waste their time on it, it's all about money and that is the sad truth of life. The world needs to stop complaining about what the world lacks and concentrate on perfecting what they have.     

Rant over lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2013)

Cliff Notes version:

Nikon is running itself into the ground and they don't know it. When they go belly-up, I'll end up losing money. ME! ME! ME!



Reader's Digest Condensed version:

I will lose money.




My response:


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

well, im SURE if  Nikon made Thom their CEO the whole company would be making record profits in 2 years.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> well, im SURE if  Nikon made Thom their CEO the whole company would be making record profits in 2 years.



Just like if the patriots made me the QB I would 
have brought them a Super Bowl win every year.

Arm chair CEO.


----------



## sleist (Sep 15, 2013)

He's been commenting on Nikon cameras as well as the camera business in general (and Nikon specifically) for years.  Why is this suddenly news to you people.
His blog is no better or worse than any of the other crap out there meant to derive income from click-through purchasing and book/video sales.

It's an interesting read over my morning coffee.  Certainly nothing to get all lathered up about.
I wish he would get off his ass and do more reviews like he used to, but I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 15, 2013)

sleist said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > People complain too much.  We are living at a time where we truly get to benefit from some amazing exponential technological advancements from year to year, ones that people would only dream of a decade or two ago.  People should enjoy and appreciate modern technology rather than try to play the "I know it all guy" and pretend like they have the big business figured out and know what's better for them.  I'm tired of people complaining all the time and crying about what Nikon is doing and what Canon isn't doing or vice versa.  People are spoiled with too many options these days to appreciate what we really have.
> ...



Nikon knows exactly what they're doing, as does Canon.  They are multi billion dollar companies with a track record of monumental success.  Working for them are experts in all fields.  To say that someone from the outside knows whats better for Nikon is silly.  Their immediate actions may not be apparent but they are doing what they need to do to be among the leaders in world for imaging products.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Nikon knows exactly what they're doing, as does Canon.  They are multi billion dollar companies with a track record of monumental success.  Working for them are experts in all fields.  To say that someone from the outside knows whats better for Nikon is silly.  Their immediate actions may not be apparent but they are doing what they need to do to be among the leaders in world for imaging products.


They wish.

Nikon and every other company out there rolls the dice pretty much every day.

They make business decisions based on a variety of research, but most of that research is not based on an exact science.

That's why some corporations go out of business.
List of business failures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *2007[edit source | editbeta]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 15, 2013)

GDHLEWIS said:


> Good read but must admit to wondering what people expect from various companies such as Nikon, cannon etc...



What amazes me is that someone can research a camera for three months and not notice it is spelled CANON!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 15, 2013)

fine example of my spelling woops lol


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2013)

It's hard to believe that Nikon has been in business for the better part of a century, and has risen to #2 in world-wide d-slr and lens sales, and has been able to do it all with out Thom Hogan's brilliant insights, and without Thom Hogan's incessant complaining, and without Thom Hogan's whining, and  without Thom Hogan's second-guessing of the Nikon strategy, products, and product matrix. It's pretty amazing that a camera company that's#2 in the world has not taken all of Thom Hogan's suggestions, and bitching and moaning, and long-winded exposition to heart.


----------



## cgw (Sep 15, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's hard to believe that Nikon has been in business for the better part of a century, and has risen to #2 in world-wide d-slr and lens sales, and has been able to do it all with out Thom Hogan's brilliant insights, and without Thom Hogan's incessant complaining, and without Thom Hogan's whining, and without Thom Hogan's second-guessing of the Nikon strategy, products, and product matrix. It's pretty amazing that a camera company that's#2 in the world has not taken all of Thom Hogan's suggestions, and bitching and moaning, and long-winded exposition to heart.



If you've ever watched sales staff in a shop do full-tilt turd polishing to sell a Nikon 1 product, you'd be inclined to think Thom is onto something. Sorry but it's 2013 and they're looking rudderless. No excitement in/about the product line any longer.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2013)

cgw said:
			
		

> If you've ever watched sales staff in a shop do full-tilt turd polishing to sell a Nikon 1 product, you'd be inclined to think Thom is onto something. Sorry but it's 2013 and they're looking rudderless. No excitement in/about the product line any longer.



Actually, I'm more inclined to think Thom's been *into* something. A good example that I thought was hilarious is this section from his latest rant...

"Big sensor compacts? Nikon next to last to enter, and then with something that is higher priced than a direct competitor by a large margin. APS mirrorless cameras? No play. New mirrorless stuff? No play. Video cameras? No play. 4k? No play. Programmable APIs? No play. Compact with EVF? Finally, the P7800 pops up looking a lot like the pre-existing Fujifilm X20. If all this "no play" stays intact for a few months, Christmas will be very Sonyish this year for many. "

Big sensor compacts: being dominated by Fuji already; Sony went with the APS-C sensor size; Olympus and Panny went with even-smaller sensors in their compact offerings. APS mirrorless cameras, no play? Yes, and Nikon ALSO lacks a Holga camera offering AND Nikon also lacks a 120 rollfilm offering and Nikon ALSO lacks a 4-inch steak knife offering as well. "New mirrorless stuff. No play". Christ on a Cracker--by Hogan's own reporting, "mirrorless" sales declined HORRIBLY over the past year, while d-slr sales were 102% of last year. WTF would Nikon want to spend millions on R&D and tooling to make a "new mirrorless' offering *in a maket that's already headed down the crapper *everyplace in the world EXCEPT in Japan?  

"Do'ah, Thom sezzzzz!"

Video cameras? No play. 4k, no play. Well, once again, "no duh!" Why woulkd Nikon want to offer video cameras? Good video cameras are all over the place, and some at very LOW prices...why would Nikon want to try and grab sales in a market in which is DOES NOT EVEN HAVE an offering in at this time? Nikon also does not have a nice toaster; Nikon also does not have a nice electric toothbrush. Nor does Nikon have any television sets. 4k is not ready for prime time in any way...the TV's to show it on do not exist in homes yet except on a VERY limited,limited,limited basis; perhaps .00001 of homes world-wide have the capability to watch anything in 4k. All of his silly "no play" comments are hilarious....of course Nikon has zero interest in making video cameras, or mirrorless camera that the marketplace has proven it does NOT want.  "Do'ah Thom sezzzzz!"

I agree...it seems like Thom's *been into something*. I simply cannot believe that the #2 camera maker in the world has not let Thom Hogan show them how he could run the corporation better. He faults them for NOT entering markets in which sales suck, and which other, low-price competitors are already engaged in a race to the bottom. His latest rant has some hilarious chit.

Nikon needs to make a really good iPhone competitor. Just ask Thom!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2013)

cgw said:


> ........ you'd be inclined to think Thom is onto something. ..........



By the same token, I could be a fortune teller for The National Enquirer.  Spew out enough 'forecasts', and SOME of them will be correct somewhere in the future.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2013)

Darrel, 4k is closer than you think. TVs are out and prices are low.

With everything going digital the switch is going to be much faster than to hd.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 15, 2013)

Come days end, Thom's opinions are just that, his opinions. The last camera outfit I bought before getting the D7000 was Minolta Maxxum 7000 in the early 90's, and before that it was Minolta X-700 in the early 80's. Perhaps I'm odd by way of not feeling the need to buy a new camera every time one is offered, yet I doubt that I am the only person to keep using what works until upgrading makes more sense. Folk like Thom seem to be operating under the assumption that everyone feels the need for constantly new cr&*, when in fact (at least amoung my friends) nobody really cares what said companies newest product is unless they make their living using said product.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 15, 2013)

The thing that bugs me is that everyone is always complaining a out Nikon and the D300 and all that...but...

At least Nikon cameras have significant improvements through every iteration in terms of image quality (partly because of Sony).

I mean, Canon just released the 70D, and from everything I've seen it's a marginal improvement over the 60D, although the dual-pixel AF is nice.

With all of the questionable Nikon decisions that Thom writes about, I have to ask a few questions of Canon as well like...

Why are they seemingly neglecting the still image market in favor of the video market? I mean, the 70D video AF is great, but what would be even greater is APS-C performance approaching that of the 5DII.

I don't think any of the major camera companies are free from some scrutiny in today's market. They all mind of seem like chickens with their heads chopped off.


----------



## yioties (Sep 16, 2013)

Nikon just announced that Thom Hogan is their new CEO so he as the Messiah of the camera world can save them!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

When the dude starts out by saying that there have been no "big launches since 2007" and then trundles through the list of all the big launches since 2007 laboriously dismissing them, you gotta wonder WTF is up with the guy. Whether or not his conclusions are correct I cannot say, mainly because I stopped reading when it became clear that his reasoning was idiotic.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2013)

Why does he think flooding the market with overpriced DX zoom lenses will save Nikon?


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

The quick muster of a firing squad to shoot the messenger is amusing in light of the range of issues Hogan raised, many them the same ones chewed on regularly here. Short memories or what?


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

I neither know nor care whether Nikon is in trouble. I know lousy reasoning when I see it, though.


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I neither know nor care whether Nikon is in trouble. I know lousy reasoning when I see it, though.



Curious where you see "lousy reasoning" in the article. I didn't see huge factual errors or inconsistencies.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

I mentioned it earlier.

He sees Nikon as having no "big bang" releases since 2007, and to prove it he simply declares all releases of anything after 2007 to not be "big bang" releases, whatever that means. This lack of "big bang" releases apparently means something I didn't bother to read about.

_Warren Buffett hasn't made any "sweet-ass deals" since 1987 when he bought a 12% stake in Salomon Inc. With this terrible lack of "sweet-ass deals" over the last 25 years, it's clear that Berkshire-Hathaway is on its last legs. They really need to purchase Nikon and revitalize it with a huge cash infusion so they can bring out 120823 prime FX lenses.
_

See how that works? I introduce a term, "sweet-ass deal," without any definition, and then I simply claim that Buffett hasn't done any of them for 25 years, which is perfectly reasonable since "sweet-ass deal" means whatever I want it to. I'm not telling YOU what it means, though. Then, this is where it gets sketchy, I use this as evidence that Warren Buffett is a moron and his company is about to collapse.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Thom makes some good points. Not to say I agree with the post in it's entirety.


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I mentioned it earlier.
> 
> He sees Nikon as having no "big bang" releases since 2007, and to prove it he simply declares all releases of anything after 2007 to not be "big bang" releases, whatever that means. This lack of "big bang" releases apparently means something I didn't bother to read about.
> 
> ...



Suffice it to say you don't like Hogan. Not certain, though, that you made it past the first bullet point. Friends who struggle to make a living selling this stuff seem to agree with his view that post-2007 product launches+promo have been disappointing.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't got a clue who Thom Hogan is, but I certainly don't like him *now*. He seems to be sloppy. Maybe he's right, but so what? Being sloppy makes people walk away before they get to the punchline.


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

"I haven't got a clue who Thom Hogan is..." Interesting comment if you've actually been a longtime Nikon shooter.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

That's hilarious, in a whole bunch of ways. And silly.


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> That's hilarious, in a whole bunch of ways. And silly.



Now now, it's common to form an emotional attachment to a brand and then defend it to the death.

Me I don't care if it says nikon or canon on my strap just as long as it does what I need it to do. I am about to switch back to canon after using nikons for the last 5 years. No tears shed here.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 16, 2013)

But what does Ken Rockwell say about it all?

<quickly sneaks out side door>
:greenpbl:


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> That's hilarious, in a whole bunch of ways. And silly.



Really? You might try actually reading Hogan's article instead of ranting.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)

Honestly, I don't know where you're coming from.

When I point out that Hogan's rhetoric is broken, you conclude that I don't like him. Then you say that I ought to know him, through some magical osmosis or something I suppose, if I use Nikon equipment. Now you're accusing me of ranting.

Are YOU Thom Hogan? It's the only thing that makes much sense.


----------



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

Fast concluding you just don't get any of this and likely never will.


----------



## fotofinish (Sep 16, 2013)

He has a recent article on his website saying how much Canon is in front of Nikon.




snowbear said:


> But what does Ken Rockwell say about it all?
> 
> <quickly sneaks out side door>
> :greenpbl:


----------



## amolitor (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it just me, or is nothing cgw says to me even remotely related to anything I've just said to him?


----------



## cgw (Sep 17, 2013)

Simply asked that you lose the sweeping generalizations and oversimplifications and be more specific. Seems you can't/won't do that. Your problem, obviously.


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't understand the amount of care given by both parties. I realize that at this point it's personal. But who cares what some blogger has to say?

All I will say is that the complexity of running such a large company is beyond the reach if any blogger or forum goer. If things are that bad at nikon the profits will go down and management will be changed.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 17, 2013)

I find myself irritated beyond reason by people who misrepresent what I have said, in an effort to discredit me. I am also irritated when I go to some little effort to explain myself, and get dismissed by someone who obviously can't be bothered to read, and who obviously has a personal issue, as "oh you just don't like so and so, you're ranting, you're making sweeping generalizations" none of which is true.

Why I ever bother to explain myself on the internet I will never understand. Nobody listens, they just start typing based on what they imagine you probably meant.


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I find myself irritated beyond reason by people who misrepresent what I have said, in an effort to discredit me. I am also irritated when I go to some little effort to explain myself, and get dismissed by someone who obviously can't be bothered to read, and who obviously has a personal issue, as "oh you just don't like so and so, you're ranting, you're making sweeping generalizations" none of which is true.
> 
> Why I ever bother to explain myself on the internet I will never understand. Nobody listens, they just start typing based on what they imagine you probably meant.



Fair enough but really at that points it beat to move on and let the record stand. Most folks with a 5th grade reading level will understand what you said and lose respect for this who didn't understand or can't comprehend it.


----------



## IByte (Sep 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's hard to believe that Nikon has been in business for the better part of a century, and has risen to #2 in world-wide d-slr and lens sales, and has been able to do it all with out Thom Hogan's brilliant insights, and without Thom Hogan's incessant complaining, and without Thom Hogan's whining, and  without Thom Hogan's second-guessing of the Nikon strategy, products, and product matrix. It's pretty amazing that a camera company that's#2 in the world has not taken all of Thom Hogan's suggestions, and bitching and moaning, and long-winded exposition to heart.



If Nikon did, then maybe they would be #1 lol


----------



## TheLost (Sep 17, 2013)

First.. a bit about Mr. Hogan..
----
* He helped bring the first mass-produced portable computer to market (Director of Software @ Osborne computer) Osborne Computer Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
* Worked on one of the first pen-based OS's (PenPoint OS)  PenPoint OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
* Helped design one of the first consumer digital cameras (QuickCam) QuickCam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
* Founded a software company that created table publishing program (Tycho TableMaker)

He's also worked as a television director/producer, a filmmaker, university instructor and was executive editor of Backpacker magazine.

He also teaches photography workshops in around the globe.  
----
There you go.. right from his website..
About Thom | byThom | Thom Hogan

As for his thoughts on Nikon..  I totally agree (I even said the same thing before Thom's current article... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/337757-sony-wins-post-still-nikon-related.html)

Nikon has no idea what they are doing.  They are loosing the current generation (not you.. but people who think your old).  My 16 year old son wouldn't think about buying a DSLR (he really doesn't think much anyway).. but he was raving about the new larger pixel size on the new iPhone 5s.

Nikon's product lineup is a mess..  Its technology is half-arsed (ever use the WU-1A/b?)..  Its software is an after thought..  And its relying on its existing user base (like you) to keep it floating.

Nikon is your grandpa that refuses to get rid of his corded land-line phone.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2013)

Henny Penny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thom loves to hear himself talk. He used to make a lot of sense, but over the last year or so, has started drifting into a world in which he's POSITIVE that he alone knows what's best for the Nikon Corporation, AND all of its users. His CV however impressive, is all long,long in the past, and he has ZERO experience in running a large corporation that actually makes cameras and lenses.

But hey...he's got a hell of a series of websites!

And yet, still, Nikon is #2 in d-slr sales across the entire little ball we call "*Earth*"...huh...and Nikon has ALL, as in ALL of the top-rated d-slr cameras in the DxO Mark database...Nikon's cameras out-perform those from other manufacturers...Nikon's ENTRY-level cameras have 24-megapixel,modern sensors, while Canon is STILL regurgitating same-old same-old tweaks using the same 18-megapixel sensor first used in the 7D from 2009.

As amolitor pointed out, Thom's rhetoric, and logic, are broken. Mirrorless sales are going down the TOILET....and yet he faults Nikon for not wanting to go whole-hog into mirrorless. WTF? Sorry, but Hogan lost the plot some time ago, and he needs to take a step back, and look at the real world. He desperately needs an editor, to give him a point of reference WRT to reality. He desperately needs "a touchstone".

He has lost the plot. Mostly what he does now is complain and second-guess. The Quicktake camera was sooooo long ago, and soooo inconsequential, that it's not even relevant to the Nikon Corporation discussion. Being editor of a backpacking magazine is also really irrelevant too! He did that as well...why not bring that up?

No big launches, Thom sezzz...LMFAO...


----------



## amolitor (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't pretend to understand anything about Nikon's business. This is mainly because I don't care, not because I don't know about running businesses.

The fact is that sometimes markets move, and there's nothing you can do about it. The buggy-whip makers were not going to retool themselves into car manufacturers or purse makers, the market would never have let them. Similarly, the market is simply not going to allow Nikon to succeed in those segments where photography is exploding.

Who in their right might would but a Nikon phone? That's crazy talk, and that's the essence of "the market won't let you succeed". There might be a play building components for phone cameras, but I doubt it. It doesn't feel like much of a cash generation machine, if you know what I mean.

I'm pretty damn sure that fiddling with the lens and body lineup is going to magically make phone cameras go away, and ultimately, that's what matters here.

The market for standalone cameras is never going to go away entirely. It's probably going to evolve to a position reduced from its current state. There's a few billion dollars of daylight between those two ends, and I haven't a clue where it's gonna land in there. Whether the guys at Nikon are right or not, I think we may safely say that, statistically speaking, they're a lot more likely to have the right guess than I do, or than Thom Hogan does.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

TheLost said:


> First.. a bit about Mr. Hogan..
> ----
> * He helped bring the first mass-produced portable computer to market (Director of Software @ Osborne computer) Osborne Computer Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> * Worked on one of the first pen-based OS's (PenPoint OS)  PenPoint OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



for a company that doesn't know what they are doing, they seem to be doing OK. 
especially for a company that Thom claims has not had any "major" releases since 2007. 
6 years of "nothing" sure has done pretty well for Nikon. 
sure, maybe nikon has not released what Thom thinks they should have. or wanted them too. But it has somehow managed to keep Nikon from going bankrupt so....Kudos to Nikon. they have fared far better than a lot of other companies have over the last 6 years. 
I don't see why anyone cares anyway. Nikon will do what Nikon thinks is best. (or most profitable) Thom should just switch to Canon if he is so unimpressed with Nikon.
OR, he could just go over to Sony, since he feels they are so fresh and innovative. or maybe Pentax.  plenty of options for ole Thom so he doesn't give himself an ulcer worrying himself sick over Nikons poor product decisions. 

personally, I think the negative rants are just getting him more blog hits than the positive ones lately so that's what hes going with. 
name me a company that you cant find some faults with? or one that puts out a perfect product every time. and perfect updates for it. 
its not like anyone is FORCED to buy nikons products. its not like there arent perfectly good alternatives.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2013)

Not knowing Nikon's cash flow and R&D budget per year makes it difficult to know how they operate.

I worked for Toyota for 8+ years and they were very slow in the 90s to make changes.  Evolution and not revolution.
There's many design changes that they can do to provide a better bang for the buck like putting the Wifi/GPS into the add-on Grip that I think Canon is doing.

It may be a mgt philosophy that is keeping them slow.  Or they may be manufacturing too many cameras and have to slow down to sell inventory.  On another thread the 3100 was the best selling camera the other quarter?  

Many product manufacturers identify sold manufacturing inventory as when it is sold to the retail shops, etc out of their inventory warehouse.  But if it stalls there at the retail then it actually isn't sold. The general Meijer store by me still were selling 3100s and actually had some 3000s a few months back.  They were going for cheap but still it's old stuff !!

I would love a "revolution" of sort of Nikon gear.  BUt I'm not one to really ask as I like my D7000 but don't know enough of the other products and product lines and competition.  I'm sure some startups from China is going to start infiltrating the market.  for 3rd party stuff they already have with their batteries, grips, remote releases, flashes, etc.  I wonder how much that is costing Nikon in Patents being ignored and lost sales.  I'm all for lower prices but I've seen what it has done in other markets when someone completely disregards international patents, etc. (small rant).


----------



## sleist (Sep 17, 2013)

The impression I get from Thom's writings is that he is a huge fan of the company who is truly frustrated by Nikon's inability to support and promote their own products.

He wrote an entire essay regarding how many people brought Nikon 1 cameras to his Botswana trip.
He is a believer in the possibilities of the Nikon 1 and is frustrated by Nikon's inability to properly market this camera and promote it's strengths.
I don't think even Nikon likes the Nikon 1 - based on their lack of commercial support. 

He thinks the Coolpix A is a great camera that was doomed by calling it a Coolpix (and over pricing).  I really can't disagree with this.
I see the name Coolpix and instantly think CRAP.  If I had bought a Nikon Coolpix when I was first buying digicams, I would be shooting Canon or Olympus now instead of Nikon.
The Coolpix line sux.  Kill it now.  I would buy the Ricoh GR before I even consider the Nikon A.

He is a firm believer in the M43 line despite his affinity for Nikon gear.  He shoots with an Olympus OMD EM5 and gives intelligent critique to the line.
I think Ming Thein's reviews are better for the products.  Ming only reviews what he uses though so that may be good or bad depending on fanboyisms and sales incentives.
Yes, I'm a cynic ... 

The DX line has been under supported by Nikon.  There is no arguing this point - particularly with respect to fast, wide primes.
I have DX and FX Nikon bodies and I have as many Tokina and Sigma lenses as Nikon glass.  And no - not because I can't afford the overpriced Nikon FX glass ....

Thom may come across as a know it all, but he does echo many of the feelings of people that shoot and prefer Nikon cameras and lenses.
Nikon's actions of late seem to be more about maximizing the extraction of cash from their loyal customers than supporting and sustaining a loyal customer base through excellent customer relations and support.
This is a recipe for failure.

I agree with much of what Thom says.  Even if I didn't, it still needs to be said.


----------



## cgw (Sep 17, 2013)

sleist said:


> The impression I get from Thom's writings is that he is a huge fan of the company who is truly frustrated by Nikon's inability to support and promote their own products.
> 
> He wrote an entire essay regarding how many people brought Nikon 1 cameras to his Botswana trip.
> He is a believer in the possibilities of the Nikon 1 and is frustrated by Nikon's inability to properly market this camera and promote it's strengths.
> ...



Amen. Glad somebody actually read and understood Hogan's article.


----------



## sandollars (Sep 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Henny Penny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thom loves to hear himself talk. He used to make a lot of sense, but over the last year or so, has started drifting into a world in which he's POSITIVE that he alone knows what's best for the Nikon Corporation, AND all of its users. His CV however impressive, is all long,long in the past, and he has ZERO experience in running a large corporation that actually makes cameras and lenses.
> 
> ...




Amen and Amen.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is all over the place.  The guy knows what he is talking about, but he is talking out of his backside.

He loves the products but he hates the maker.  He has lots of experience but he is just a blogger.

They have all the best cameras but are still #2.  

What a somewhat entertaining wee wee match!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2013)

I neither know nor care if Nikon has the best cameras! What I do know is that my old F-mount lenses won't fit Canon.


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> This thread is all over the place.  The guy knows what he is talking about, but he is talking out of his backside.
> 
> He loves the products but he hates the maker.  He has lots of experience but *he is just a blogger*.
> 
> ...




We call these folks "fanboys". They pick a brand to stick with and defend it to the death one minute and bash it the next.

The only brands I am loyal to is Levi's jeans and Dunkin Donuts coffee. Although DD went down hill when they changed out their bean roasting components from the xr-32 to the xr-32a. Honestly DD hasn't had a really good blend since 2007. They really need to push the entry level coffee and let the pro grade sort themselves out. The introduction of sandwiches really dilluted the brand IMO.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 18, 2013)

sleist said:


> He wrote an entire essay regarding how many people brought Nikon 1 cameras to his Botswana trip.
> He is a believer in the possibilities of the Nikon 1 and is frustrated by Nikon's inability to properly market this camera and promote it's strengths.
> I don't think even Nikon likes the Nikon 1 - based on their lack of commercial support.
> sales incentives.



I always assumed Nikon 1 was a huge disappointment. Seeing as how Nikon as several cameras with top dynamic range and ISO performance, it's weird to see that the Nikon 1 is so much worse (apparently) then the Sony NEX system. I thought Nikon 1 was a failure lol


----------



## TheLost (Sep 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> And yet, still, Nikon is #2 in d-slr sales across the entire little ball we call "*Earth*"...huh...and Nikon has ALL, as in ALL of the top-rated d-slr cameras in the DxO Mark database...Nikon's cameras out-perform those from other manufacturers...Nikon's ENTRY-level cameras have 24-megapixel,modern sensors, while Canon is STILL regurgitating same-old same-old tweaks using the same 18-megapixel sensor first used in the 7D from 2009.



What good is being #2 in a stagnating market?   You always point out that the mirrorless camera market is tanking... but you never mention that DSLR sales are right with it.



> _A little more surprising, though, are the year-on-year declines in shipments of DSLR and mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras, both down around 18.5% in the first half of 2013 compared to last year._


 (source: CIPA)

DSLR's sales are only 20% of the total camera market.  Out of the 29 million cameras sold last year.. only 6 million where DLSR's.  Apple just sold 2.2 million cameras (iPhone 5c) in a week and it isn't even shipping yet.  Call it a phone all you want... but the iPhone is the top camera used on Flickr & Facebook.

You don't need a DSLR to take a good picture...  what incentive do people have buying a bulky DSLR other then "A DSLR makes you look Pro"?


----------



## TheLost (Sep 18, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> I always assumed Nikon 1 was a huge disappointment. Seeing as how Nikon as several cameras with top dynamic range and ISO performance, it's weird to see that the Nikon 1 is so much worse (apparently) then the Sony NEX system. I thought Nikon 1 was a failure lol



The NEX system is built on APS-C (DX) sized sensors... a few are the same sensors used in Nikon cameras (D7000 = NEX-5n).


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I always assumed Nikon 1 was a huge disappointment. Seeing as how Nikon as several cameras with top dynamic range and ISO performance, it's weird to see that the Nikon 1 is so much worse (apparently) then the Sony NEX system. I thought Nikon 1 was a failure lol
> ...



Right, so why didn't Nikon go that route? The Nikon 1 is approx. as big as the Sony NEX, but it has worse performances, almost on par with some compacts according to DXO. 

It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2013)

It's possible that the Nikon 1's feature set was not deemed possible with more pixels. Some of the shooting modes in it are.. computationally expensive.

This is just a guess, though.

I also don't know why it hasn't taken off. I think it's an awesome bit of technology.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 18, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Right, so why didn't Nikon go that route? The Nikon 1 is approx. as big as the Sony NEX, but it has worse performances, almost on par with some compacts according to DXO.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me.



The Canon EOS M update (mirrorless) is rumored to use the same sensor as the new 70D (APS-C)
EOS M Update Information [CR1] « Canon Rumors

Sony has a rumored Full Frame NEX (mirrorless) in the works..
(SR5) Sony sends out invitations for a ?Big? event! Full Frame NEX-9 coming. | sonyalpharumors

Fuji just came out with a lower cost X-series (APS-C Mirrorless) camera..
FUJIFILM X-M1 | X Series | Digital Cameras | Fujifilm USA

Lots of options for larger sensor ILC cameras...  Just nothing from Nikon.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> You don't need a DSLR to take a good picture... what incentive do people have buying a bulky DSLR other then "A DSLR makes you look Pro"?



I hope I'm not taking this quote out of context. But, are you serious? Do you really think the only reason people have a DSLR is to make them "look Pro"? I think I'm missing the context.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2013)

TheLost said:
			
		

> The Canon EOS M update (mirrorless) is rumored to use the same sensor as the new 70D (APS-C)
> EOS M Update Information [CR1] « Canon Rumors.



You mean the Canon EOS M that SUCKS, in terms of autofocusing, and which was recently discounted to around HALF of its original price within one year of introduction, JUST to get the danged things OUT of the warehouses and dealer shelves where they piled up like ugly girls at the junior prom?????? You mean "that" Canon EOS-M? The one Kirk Tuck tried and said "sucked?"...oh, they're putting a new sensor in that? Sweet deal!!!!!!!!

That's the camera system that Canon announced would NOT HAVE one of its new lenses sold anywhere in the USA market
http://petapixel.com/2013/07/14/can...e-for-the-eos-m-will-not-be-coming-to-the-us/

Not only that, Canon will not even SERVICE the lens in the USA market...

When a really influential web blogger and author buys yet another smaller-format digital, like noted smaller-format digital advocate Kirk Tuck did, and then goes on The Online Photographer blog site and says the Canon EOS M "sucked" and he got rid of it...you know that there's a reason the product is on close-out at under $400...

Riiiight. Same story with the Nikon 1...MASSIVE discounts of around 50%, within a year of introduction...

The market for mirrorless cameras, as a whole, has COLLAPSED, world-wide, over the last year, as "buyers", that is to say the people with "*money to spend*", have determined that...they still want d-slrs...huh....I wonder why Nikon isn't pouring a billion Yen into R&D and tooling so they can rush out yet another line of unwanted, inferior cameras...I mean...Thom sezzzz.....

The CIPA statistics prove the above point; mirrorless sales and shipments have gone in to the toilet. But d-slr sales are up a slight bit, at 102.5% of last year's level...

Huh....


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm not taking this quote out of context. But, are you serious? Do you really think the only reason people have a DSLR is to make them "look Pro"? I think I'm missing the context.
> ...



is it REALLY because they actually think it makes them look like a PRO? or is it more because they THINK they will instantly take better pictures with them?
i find it hard to believe the average first time DSLR buyer really cares much about looking like a professional, but instead, was told that buying a DSLR will automatically let them take great vacation pictures. 

i think its AFTER they buy the camera and all their facebook friends tell them what a great photographer they are, that they start getting delusions of being a pro.


----------



## cgw (Sep 18, 2013)

"The CIPA statistics prove the above point; mirrorless sales and shipments have gone in to the toilet. But d-slr sales are up a slight bit, at 102.5% of last year's level..."

Wonder which DSLR price point(s) did the bulk of the lifting? For Nikon, it was DX.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Yes to both...  The DSLR body 'style' is what people think of when they think high-end-camera.  Try this experiment... Offer to take somebody's portrait, but when you go to take the picture set your DSLR down and pick up a Fuji X-system or Sony NEX camera.   9 out of 10 times they'll want you to use the DSLR.  They'll judge your photography by the camera you have in your hand not the end result.  Same thing goes for weddings...  Ask any wedding photographer what the reaction would be if they used a mirrorless camera.  I know somebody that uses a Fuji X-pro1 as a 2nd body at weddings and they get bad reactions all the time.  people don't like to see the tiny camera...they want the big camera.

another example...

Walk around Disneyland (or Disneyworld... im just close to D-land) and look at everybody hauling around HUGE dslr's.  They wouldn't think of using a smaller camera... even though it would be easier to carry and do everything their D3100 w/kit lens will do.  They just think they are getting MORE with the DSLR.

*edit* hey.. where did my post i was quoted in go.. seems to be missing


----------



## cgw (Sep 18, 2013)

"Yes to both... The DSLR body 'style' is what people think of when they think high-end-camera."

Aspirational advertising wins again. Friends who shoot Fuji X-Pro 1 and Sony NEX 7 alongside Nikon FX get chapped by some clients for this. I recall the NEX 7 really raising eyebrows on shoots in 2011.

Form factor is a love/hate affair.


----------

